# What kind of rubber/slingshot for me?



## devlin.belfast (6 mo ago)

So, i've been using slingshot(s) for past 20 years, but never had "a really good one". By that, I mean that it's range is really long, it can shoot long distance, but keep it on a budget.

So far I've been having a huge amount of 10mm (3/8") or 12mm (1/2") bearing balls so that's my main ammo.
I've had a single hollow rubber band (10mm) from photo bellow, but I want to upgrade the reach of it. What kind/shape of rubber am I even looking for? Any cheap advices on rubber and or where to buy one, that's solid?


----------



## Squid (10 mo ago)

Slingshot technology has changed quite a bit in the last 20 years. If you want to shoot 10mm steel then you could start off with a frame from Wasp (such as their Enzo) or Simpleshot (such as their Scout). Then use flatbands in 0.6-0.7mm, perhaps with a taper of around 20-14 to start with. It's going to take a bit of experimentation to find out what you're comfortable with, but this forum has a huge amount of information so do spend some time using the search function, it'll be really useful to help answer some of your questions.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

devlin.belfast said:


> So, i've been using slingshot(s) for past 20 years, but never had "a really good one". By that, I mean that it's range is really long, it can shoot long distance, but keep it on a budget.
> 
> So far I've been having a huge amount of 10mm (3/8") or 12mm (1/2") bearing balls so that's my main ammo.
> I've had a single hollow rubber band (10mm) from photo bellow, but I want to upgrade the reach of it. What kind/shape of rubber am I even looking for? Any cheap advices on rubber and or where to buy one, that's solid?
> ...


If you can get it. Red Therabands tube will fit right on, have a slingshot identical to your pic set up that way for my friends to use, it works good and shoots around 200 fps with 3/8 - 5/16 steel works good draws decent, lasts real good, is available many sources,, where are you located?


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

🙂 Chime in @Booral121 
There are some quality affordable modern slingshot makers around your neck of the woods who also supply everything you'll need.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Whytey said:


> 🙂 Chime in @Booral121
> There are some quality affordable modern slingshot makers around your neck of the woods who also supply everything you'll need.


Im in Scotland buddy. That's the Slovenia flag 🤷 that's like deep Russia or something bit far from me 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👍


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> Im in Scotland buddy. That's the Slovenia flag 🤷 that's like deep Russia or something bit far from me 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👍


 Saw the Belfast word and.....
Head pulled in.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Whytey said:


> Saw the Belfast word and.....
> Head pulled in.


Well I was the same and then I noticed the flag 😂😂 and I was like where the f🦆 is that😂👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍🎯


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

........same hemisphere. 🤣


----------



## devlin.belfast (6 mo ago)

Bugar said:


> If you can get it. Red Therabands tube will fit right on, have a slingshot identical to your pic set up that way for my friends to use, it works good and shoots around 200 fps with 3/8 - 5/16 steel works good draws decent, lasts real good, is available many sources,, where are you located?


Thank You Sir, this is just the info I needed.

Immediately ordering this from link bellow, as there are only fishing stores in my country, that sell rubber bands for slingshots, and yet, they are super (s)low quality. Even the store manager told me I'd need to change it everi 18-24 months max.









4.46US $ 33% OFF|Elastic Rubber Band For Hunting Catapults Shooting Slingshots Rubber Tube Bow Band Part Powerful Fitness Bungee Equipment Tools - Outdoor Tools - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





But this red, it already looks dangerous, can't wait to test it out 

Oh and yes, I'm located in Slovenia, Europe. It's not that close to Russia at all.


----------



## devlin.belfast (6 mo ago)

Booral121 said:


> Im in Scotland buddy. That's the Slovenia flag 🤷 that's like deep Russia or something bit far from me 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👍


I'm quite closer than Russia to you, tbh  And due to my luck, I'm in Scotland every ~2 years 

For everyone else: It's the country, that Trump's wife's from. And Anze Kopitar. And Luka Doncic and Zoran Dragic. Probably one of seldom things we're famous for.


----------

